# Gamethread: Hornets vs Sonics



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow you Hornets fans are leaving me all alone on these gamethreads!  

Anyway. Im still in Oklahoma, but I couldnt get the tickets from my girlfriends family in time to go to the game! Im watching it at home! Brandon Bass didn't get into the two games I went to but this game...he got in during the first quarter and scored! What luck! He gets in on the game I cant get to! UGGGGHHH!!!

Oh well Im glad he's doing well and my girlfriend is feeling like **** cause she dropped the ball pretty much. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Seattle is making everything! We can't get into a three point shooting contest with them and expect to win this game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brandon Bass just had a major jam! 

You guys better get in on this game thread or its going to be an all Brandon Bass GT!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Holy crap! The Sonics can't friggen miss...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Our frontcourt is in foul trouble and we are going pretty deep into the bench.

CP3 just drew a foul in the backcourt sneakily taking the charge. He does all the little things!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Luke Ridnour can't guard Chris Paul with a net and a pistol...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bass with the 15 foot jumper! He already has tied his career high and Im sitting in the damn state with "would have been" tickets!

Uuuuuuuuggggggghhhhhh


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Marc Jackson with the three to close the half!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Marc Jackson with the three to close the half!


That 3 from Marc was sweet. Now let's see how they'll come out in the 2nd half. They always look like they're sleepwalking in the 3rd quarter. Now they say Aaron Williams is a little hurt.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i cant see this game, fox NW is broadcasting the mariners game. Its good to see us stickin with them and putting up 58 points at half.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets lead 67-61


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Desmond Mason has defenitly lost some lift...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ray Allen is going bonkers on us...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bass with his career high...7 pts

Im the newly elected Mayor of Frowntown...even though Im happy at the same time :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets go up 9 on the Snyder alley-oop after the Bass steal!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm so glad they didn't come out sluggish after halftime. Ray is shooting the h*ll out of that ball. LOL!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

YEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH Bass with another score...9 points!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bass is playing really good tonight! I'm so glad he's getting some time. If Mason would have played on Monday night the way he's played tonight, the Hornets would've probably won that game. He and Marc both have double doubles tonight.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

did the hornets announcer just explain the concept of team fouls, free throws, and the penalty?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> did the hornets announcer just explain the concept of team fouls, free throws, and the penalty?


They have something called "Ask the Announcers" where people can email them to ask a question. Someone asked what does "in the penalty" mean? I hate the Hornets announcers. They are so corny.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Why in the heck don't they have someone else on Ray other than Speedy? I mean Ray will get his but at least try to make it a little harder for him. He shoots right over Speedy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Why in the heck don't they have someone else on Ray other than Speedy? I mean Ray will get his but at least try to make it a little harder for him. He shoots right over Speedy.


Im pretty sure even Moses would be yelling "help" on Allen tonight...He's on fire!


----------

